# WW I hero Francis Pegahmagabow given Aboriginal Day honour



## jollyjacktar (22 Jun 2016)

Long overdue, another case of someone who should have been honoured while he was still alive.   



> WW I hero Francis Pegahmagabow given Aboriginal Day honour
> 
> He brought his warrior spirit to the battlefield and later to political activism
> 
> ...


----------



## Red 6 (22 Jun 2016)

Excellent story! Thanks for posting it.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jun 2016)

You're most welcome.

I recommend reading this book as well.  Fiction, but a damn good read and gives one some flavour of the experience of the trenches.


Three Day Road - Joseph Boyden


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jun 2016)

More from the Info-machine ...


> A bronze statue honouring the legacy of Company Sergeant-Major*** Francis Pegahmagabow will be unveiled in Parry Sound, Ontario on June 21, 2016 – National Aboriginal Day.
> 
> CSM Pegahmagabow is the most highly-decorated Aboriginal soldier of the First World War.
> 
> ...


Attached find a photo of the monument (source).
*** - This version appears to use CSM instead of Corporal because according to the Canadian Encyclopedia, "During the Second World War, Francis worked as a guard at a munitions plant near Nobel, Ontario, and was also a sergeant-major in the local militia," probably the Algonquin Regiment.


----------



## Red 6 (22 Jun 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> You're most welcome.
> 
> I recommend reading this book as well.  Fiction, but a damn good read and gives one some flavour of the experience of the trenches.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the intel. I'm going to order the book.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Jun 2016)

The Royal Canadian Regiment, which perpetuates the 1st Canadian Infantry Battalion donated $10K to the project and was represented at the unveiling with a 50-man guard and a Colour Party.


----------



## dangerboy (18 Jul 2016)

Here is an good video on Francis Pegahmagabow: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYzDBeG3By0


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jul 2016)

From this facebook album: https://www.facebook.com/31CBG/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1154468171260558


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Jul 2016)

One of only 38 Canadians to receive a second bar to the MM. Fantastic story.


----------



## Michael OLeary (19 Jul 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> One of only 38 Canadians to receive a second bar to the MM. Fantastic story.



Including a another soldier from Pegahmagabow's battalion, the 1st Canadian Infantry Battalion.

A list of the others can be seen here: http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/blog/index.blog/2357374/the-1st-battalions-other-triplemm/


----------

